# Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen



## Duvar (1. Januar 2015)

*Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Frohes Neues Leute,

mich beschäftigt die Frage, wie man mehrere Silentlüfter anordnen sollte, um bestmöglichste Temperaturen zu erreichen.
Ziel ist es also nicht, dass der Rechner unbedingt lautlos wird, sondern, dass die Komponenten sehr kühl bleiben und der Rechner nicht zum Radaumacher wird.

Gehäuse: CM Stormtrooper
Lüfter im Einsatz: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220fbec2ff90cfc927b8b0348f1cab03890e606fcfbb8
CPU Kühler: Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: 290 TriX
Ersatzlüfter, die zur Not verbaut werden könnten: 2x 200mm+2x120mm+140mm CM Lüfter vom Stormtrooper, die 2x140mm Lüfter vom Cryorig R1 und ein 140mm Lüfter vom Macho Rev. A

Ich habe mir Szenario 7/8 aus folgendem Link rausgesucht DeXgo - GerÃ¼chtekÃ¼che: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus?
Weiß nicht ob ich Seitenlüfter verbauen sollte, war eigentlich nicht geplant.

Wie wäre es so:
Reinblasende Lüfter: Vorne 2x 120er + der rechte 140er Deckellüfter + im Boden entweder 1x 140er vom Macho oder 2x120er CM (oder die unteren Lüfter komplett weglassen  )
Ausblasende Lüfter: Die drei 140er vom CPU Lüfter + 140er Heck + 140er linker Deckellüfter.

Eventuell kaufe ich noch paar weitere Lüfter, falls die Ersatzlüfter zu laut werden sollten, also der 140er vom Macho ist sehr leise, die Cryorigs @ min Speed auch, muss dass erst mal testen denke ich.
Würde gerne eure Meinungen zu dem Thema bzw Vorhaben hören. In mein Gehäuse kann man normalerweise keine 140er in den Boden einbauen, sondern 2x 120er, muss da mal schauen ob man da 140er rein zwängen kann.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## FapsterOne (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Guten Morgen und frohes Neues. 

Also, vorne 2x 120 und hinten 1x 140, das langt volkommen!
Hatte in früheren gehäusen auch unten 2x 120 eingebaut gehabt, hat kaum unterschied gebracht.
Es seiden du hast ein extrawagantes Gäuse wie ich es habe.
Bei mir zieht der Luftstrom von 2x120 oben rein, durch den Radiator und wird von 2x120 in das case weitergeleitet.
Weiter durch die Graka hindurch und wird von 2x120  rpm Lüftern rausgezogen.
Ist aber je nach Gehäuse anders.


Gruß


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Ich hab halt die Lüfter und will die auch verwenden, zumindest die 8 vom Warenkorb oben. Natürlich würden 2-3 Lüfter auch reichen, wenn man nicht ordentlich übertaktet etc.
Wir sind halt bei extreme.pcgh.de da läuft das Ganze ein wenig anders bei einigen usern 
Hab also nicht umsonst in die Lüfter/CPU Kühler etc investiert, damit ich jetzt nur 3 davon nutze.
Solange ich die nicht @ max drehen lasse, sollte es auch nicht störend sein, weil die 8 Lüfter sind sehr leise Lüfter.
Ich frage mich nur wie die Kombi beim Deckellüfter sich auswirkt, also linker ausblasend und rechter einblasend. 
Wobei hat wohl kaum jmd hier gestestet, muss ich wohl selber abchecken das Ganze, aber Vermutungen wie das Ganze ausgehen könnte, wären interessant.


----------



## CapitanJack (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Servus

Gedanklich immer der Luft folgen.

Bei meinem Gehäuse ist es so angeordnet wie auf dem Bild hier. 

Ich habe zwei Lüfter oben die die Luft raussaugen.

Einen Lüfter unten der Kalte Luft vom Boden scheffelt. Das Netzteil holt sich seine Luft selber vom Boden.

Und einen hinten der die Luft rausbefördert. 

Vorne passen bei mir keine Lüfter.  Bei Deinem könnte man natürlich noch vorne zwei einbauen.

Seitlich würde ich keine verbauen. Die stören den Airflow nur. In Deinem Gehäuse würde ich die Seitlichen für die Festplatten lassen, dazu von unten einen Reinblasen und oben zwei Raus. Hinten haste ja schon einen.
Falls der zu Laut ist, ersetzen durch einen leiseren.



Grüßle


----------



## Aerni (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

warme luft steigt immer noch oben, auch wenn du garkeinen lüfter hättest. baust du seitlich noch lüfter rein, verwirbelst du nur die ganze abwärmelüft im ganzen gehäuse. ich habs auch getestet mit 2x seitenlüfter, brachte rein garnichts.  also so viele wie möglich vorne, so viele wie möglich hinten. dann oben so vie3le wie möglich, die kannste auf 5v laufen lassen, die sauegn nur die warme luft ab. unten kannste auch einen oder 2, die holen kalte luft rein. 

wie gesagt ich hatte mal zum test 2 140er an der seite, die temps waren schlechter als vorher. einen hab ich dann oben über die cpu eingebaut, läuft auf 5v unhörbar und er zeiht die warme luft der cpu weg. der 140er hinten macht dasselbe. und vorne donnern 2x140er schön alles rein bei mir.  teste es alles mal aus, geht ja schnell. ich hab mir halt extra nen gehäuse gekauft wo ich keine 120er mehr verbauen muss, finde es auch deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## facehugger (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

8 Propeller willste verbaun? Soll das Ding abheben und Obama nen Neujahrsgruß überbringen... Wenn überhaupt, würde ich *max.* zwei vorne unten rein, einen hinten oben raus und zwei im Deckel ebenfalls ausblasen lassen...

Achja, gesundes Neues!

Gruß


----------



## rhyn2012 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

du hast nicht wirklich alle Lüfter aus deinem Warenkorb gekauft oder? Man kann es auch übertreiben 

es reicht wenn du 1x140mm ausblasend hast, und wenn du einen 140 oder gar nur 120mm rein blasen lässt!

es muss mehr Luft raus als rein, sonst überdruck.

ich z.B. habe in meinem Fractal nur einen 140mm raus ziehend. Temps sind absolut okay und es ist leise


----------



## santos (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Was spricht gegen 20 Lüfter im Gehäuse? Nötig ist ein Porsche auch nicht, wird aber trotzdem gekauft. Öhm... was passiert bei Überdruck im Gehäuse?


----------



## Duvar (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Doch ich hab all die Lüfter gekauft, vllt springe ich demnächst mal ins Gehäuse nachm Duschen fürs Ganzkörper Fönen 
Das Teil soll auch nicht zu Obama oder zum Mars fliegen 

Ihr könnt ja mal folgendes testen: Stellt all eure Gehäuselüfter @ max und übertaktet eure Komponenten mal ans Limit und dann lasst mal einmal Prime 95 (Version 27.9) laufen und einmal Furmark/Heaven whatever.
In meinem Fall sah die Übertaktung folgendermaßen aus, R9 290 +200mV mit 1250/1700MHz // i7 4770K mit 1.35V und 4,6GHz // RAM von 1600MHzCL9 mit 1.5V auf 2133MHz CL10 mit 1.66V.
Nachdem ihr paar Minuten getestet habt notiert euch mal die Temps, danach lasst alle Lüfter immer noch @ max, aber diesmal lässt ihr das Seitenteil eures Gehäuses offen.
Um es kurz zu machen, die Temps mit offenem Seitenteil waren bei mir deutlich besser, dies bedeutete für mich, dass noch Optimierungspotential bzgl der Belüftung vorhanden ist.
Ich bestreite nicht, dass ein Lüfter vorne und einer Hinten nicht reicht, will halt nur sehen, inwieweit man das per Luftkühlung alles optimieren kann und dabei noch möglichst leise unterwegs ist.
Was ist besser, mehrere sehr leise/kaum hörbare Lüfter, oder 1-2 lautere? Natürlich kann man auch die 1-2 Lüfter sehr langsam drehen lassen, 
nur wie schnell müssen die 1-2 Lüfter rotieren um bei Übertaktung die selben Resultate/Temps von 8 leise drehenden Lüftern zu erreichen?

Hier mal ein Test mit meiner 290 TriX mit +200mV und offenem Seitenteil (Raumtemp war sehr niedrig bei diesem Test) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...lgemeiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread-h3.png Die Grafikkarte wurde maximal 63°C warm, hab beim GPU Z Screen dort leider vergessen auf max zu stellen.
Ach nee ich hatte es net vergessen auf max zu stellen, sondern buggt TriXX bissl, so dass Temps von paar Hundert Grad dort erscheinen in GPU Z, aber ich hatte ja die Temps beim Bench beobachtet, da der MSI AB nebenher mit lief.

Denke alles in allem ist es so, dass man mit mehreren Lüftern natürlich bessere Ergebnisse erzielt. In dem Link, den ich beim Startpost geposted habe, sieht man ja, dass Szenario 1 (vorne unten rein und hinten oben raus), deutlich schlechter abschneidet wie viele andere Szenarien. Da waren rund 11°C bessere Temps bei der CPU und GPU drin und je nach CPU und GPU und deren Übertaktungsgrad und Spannungen, können sich diese Resultate womöglich noch verbessern nehme ich an... 

Man kann natürlich die Komponenten auch nur bis zum sweet spot übertakten, dann wird es auch nicht zu heiß und man kommt auch gut mit weniger Lüftern aus, ich will aber die Option haben weiter zu gehen und dies auch noch unter leisen Umständen.


----------



## Roundy (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Hey 
Gutes neues dir auch.
Ich hab das ds2.
Vorne 2 120mm rein, sowie am boden einen 140mm rein.
Dann oben 2x 140mm raus und dazu hinten 1x 120mm raus.
Die 120er sind die vorinstallierten, meine graka kennst ja und die hängen alle an der Lüftersteuerung @ minimum.
Ist super leise und bleibt auch schön kühl. 
So ists bei der luffi Anzahl und optimalen Plätzen meiner Meinung nach die einzig sinnvolle Lösung. 
Gruß


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Ich habe auch nur 2x140 vorne rein und hinten 1x 140mm raus und oben 2x 140mm raus. Luffis sind NB BS Pro PK2. Oben auf 5v hinten und vorne @600u/min ....immer schön kühl.....aber wenn ich nun das Seitenteil aufmache , da sind meine temps auch bisl besser....aber da muss sich das Gehäuse erstmal so richtig aufheizen.....nach stundenlangem zoggen....man wird wohl immer mit offenem GH bessere temps haben, weil sich die Luft nicht stauen kann


----------



## Duvar (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Habe nun mal alles verbaut und der Unterschied ist schon beachtlich.
Ich höre nichts mehr, so muss es sein 

Folgendes wurde nun verbaut:

1. Front: 2x 120mm (NB B12-2 und NB PLPS)
2. Boden: 1x 140mm PWM Silent Wings 2
3. CPU Kühler Cryorig R1: 2x 140mm PWM Silent Wings 2
4. Heck: 1x 140mm Silent Wings 2 (3 Pin)
5. Deckel: 2x 140mm Silent Wings 2 (3 Pin)

1&2 sorgen für Frischluft, der Rest scheffelt raus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Lüfter laufen mit sehr niedrigen Umdrehungen aktuell, muss da mal noch genau alles ausloten, wann sie noch unhörbar bleiben.
Die 2 Deckellüfter habe ich an die Gehäuselüftersteuerung angeschlossen, die laufen auch mit ~300 RPM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Storm Trooper Gehäuse hat ja eigentlich Staubfilter integriert, hab an der Front und am Boden dennoch zusätzlich ne feine Strumpfhose von meiner Freundin zurechtgeschneidert und angebracht (bzw meine Freundin hat das erledigt) ...
Sollte sicherlich neben dem positiven Effekt des Staubschutzes noch einen negativen mit sich bringen und zwar schwächere Belüftung, die leidet da wohl drunter nun, aber solange die Temps passen lasse ich die auch dran.
Alles in allem, bin ich zufrieden mit der eingekehrten Stille, selbst @ max Speed sehr angenehm, bissl deutlicher höre ich dort den Bodenlüfter und den Frontlüfter (PLPS) und beim B12-2 muss ich ca 150 RPM runter gehen (auf 1000), sonst neigt der zum jaulen, da der Gute nicht dazu konzipiert wurde Luft anzusaugen. Also falls jemand leise Lüfter sucht, so sind die von mir verbauten sehr zu empfehlen, nicht grad die günstigsten, aber Qualität hat halt ihren Preis.
Ich habe jedoch sämtliche Lüfter und den CPU Kühler hier bei uns im Marktplatz gekauft (verhältnismäßig günstig).

Gezahlt habe ich 40€ für den Cryorig R1 Universal, 55€ für die sechs 140mm Silent Wings 2 und 20€ für die beiden NB Lüfter, alles inklusive Versand, denke sollte preislich passen und die Teile sind halt alle relativ neu.
CPU Kühler war ein Reviewsample, die NB Lüfter ungeöffnet und neu und die Silentwings wohl sehr kurz im Einsatz gewesen.
Dat wärs dann von meiner Seite aus bzw mit dem Feedback, kann ggf ergänzen, wie sich das Ganze @ max Belastung schlägt.
Aso, mein DVD Laufwerk habe ich übrigens ausgebaut und SSD Käfig auch und SSD + HDD auch verbannt. Die beiden sitzen nun hinterm Mainboard bzw in dem "Kabelmanagement" Bereich.
Wenns so weiter geht habe ich bald nix mehr im Gehäuse  Pausenbrot, ab hinters Gehäuse, Freundin nervt, ab hinters Gehäuse etc 


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## fushigi01 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse

Hab hier nen Link gefunden zu nem sehr ausführlichen Test, vielleicht kannst da was für dich rauslesen.


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Jo Danke, habe ich schon gelesen gehabt.
Das Problem ist, dass man das nicht 1 zu 1 ummünzen kann, es kommt drauf an welche Lüfter benutzt wurden, welche RPM, welche Hardware, wie hoch übertaktet, wie gutes Kabelmanagement, welches Gehäuse usw usf.
Eine Tendenz kann man aber wohl ableiten.


----------



## CapitanJack (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Servus

Schaut gut aus. Bis auf die Front Lüfter, ist es wie bei mir. Bei meinem Zalman sind vorne die HDD Platten, deshalb kann ich da keine Lüfter reinbauen.

Und die Freundin muss jetzt frieren, mit Löchern in der Strumpfhose  



Grüßle


----------



## miTu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Habe das Fractal Design Define R5 in Aussicht und im Seitenteil ist ja auch eine Vorrichtung für einen Seitenlüfter. Das reizt ein immer, denn es kann ja eigentlich nicht so verkehrt sein, wenn kühle Luft auf die Grafikkarte treffen.
Also nur Marketing-Zeugs mit dem Seitenlüfter!?


----------



## Roundy (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Wenn deine vrms zu heiß werden ist der lufter Platz dein freund 
Gruß


----------



## miTu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Es wäre jetzt aber nicht so schlimm, wenn man eine Seitenlüfterbefestigung hat und diese aber nicht nutzt. Könnte man zukleben oder Gitter vor.
Man hätte dann später mal die Möglichkeit es zu nutzen


----------



## Roundy (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Ich hab ja nur gesagt wenn...
Mein case hat den platz gar nicht und meine Hardware überlebt trotzdem ziemlich cool 
Gruß


----------



## hema8193 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*



FapsterOne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und frohes Neues.
> 
> Es seiden du hast ein extrawagantes Gäuse wie ich es habe.
> 
> ...



Lool wieder lachen müssen... Ich glaube das Forum verliert immer mehr an Qualität...


----------



## DARPA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Bei meinem Case gibts auch nen seitlichen Lüfterplatz auf Höhe der GPU. Für die Temperaturen der GPU hab ich keinen Unterschied zwischen ein- und ausblasenden Lüfter festgestellt. Hingegen ist die Temperatur der CPU geringer, wenn der seitliche Lüfter ausblasend montiert ist, da diese weniger Abluft von der GPU abbekommt.

Generell kann ich empfehlen, bei offener Seitenwand den Rechner unter Last zu betreiben und dann die Hand an verschiedene Bereiche im Case zu halten. Dadurch bekommt man wortwörtlich ein gutes Gefühl für den Flow im Case bzw. wo warme und kalte Spots entstehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*



hema8193 schrieb:


> Lool wieder lachen müssen... Ich glaube das Forum verliert immer mehr an Qualität.../ *Edit:* _*Lol ich hab wieder lachen müssen, das Forum scheint wohl an Qualität zu verlieren. *_



Solche Kommentare helfen niemanden und über deine Rechtschreibung, welche der Mehrheit der Community sekundär oder egal ist, müssen wir auch nicht reden . Bevor man den Finger auf andere zeigt, sollte man zuerst die Fehler selber suchen und dann produktive Vorschläge an den Themenstarter weitergeben.

@Duvar In Relation zu den Kosten wären vier Lüfter (drei reinblassend und einer ausführend) das Optimum. Zwei Lüfter (2x140mm PWM) an die Front montieren und einer neben dem Netzteil am Boden setzen (1x140mm PWM ). Luft wird von aussen aufgenommen und in das Gehäuse gebracht. Der Schluss macht ein beliebiger 140mm Fan am Rear für die auslassende Luft im Gehäuse. So ist es schön ruhig und die Temperaturen können relativ tief gehalten werden.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## hema8193 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Solche Kommentare helfen niemanden und über deine Rechtschreibung, welche der Mehrheit der Community sekundär oder egal ist, müssen wir auch nicht reden . Bevor man den Finger auf andere zeigt, sollte man zuerst die Fehler selber suchen und dann produktive Vorschläge an den Themenstarter weitergeben.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Hey, sorry hier gings nicht um die Rechtsschreibung, sondern nur darum dass er behauptet hat ein soo tolles Gehäuse zu haben. Da sollte er sich mal wirklich die Gehäuse mancher Leute hier im Forum ansehen aber nicht jemanden erklären das er ein so einzigartiges Gehäuse hat. So meinte ich das


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*



> Hey, sorry hier gings nicht um die Rechtsschreibung, sondern nur darum dass er behauptet hat ein soo tolles Gehäuse zu haben. Da sollte er sich mal wirklich die Gehäuse mancher Leute hier im Forum ansehen aber nicht jemanden erklären das er ein so einzigartiges Gehäuse hat. So meinte ich das



Da der Startpost deiner zitierten Person sich verändert hat (Edit-Button sei Dank), kann man den Post nicht mehr in deinem Kontext in Zusammenhang bringen. Das Bitfenix ist, und da stimme ich dir zu, kein absolut lufttaugliches Gehäuse, wenn man die Silverstone Reihe als Referenz genommen wird. Sogar mit meinem Wärmestauer, auch bekannt als die Silent Gehäuse von Fractal und Nanoxia, kann man die Temperaturen in IDLE und Last moderat halten. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## hema8193 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Wie sind denn die Temps bei dir im R5? Habe mir auch überlegt es zu holen. Habe ja derweil auch ein sehr günstiges R200. Finde es aber Klasse da ich mit 6 Lüftern bei 500 U/min so gut wie nichts höre und meine Graka nur sehr selten anspringt in Spielen. Hab einfach Angst wenn ich mir das R5 hole zwar es leiser ist aber unter Last dann die Graka aufdreht und dann hier im Schlussend wieder lauter als mein jetziges.


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Kann bei mir leider nur 120er in die Front bauen. Könnte wenn ich es drauf anlege, noch einen 120er in die Front einbauen, da müsste ich aber basteln oder noch einen Käfig bei CM bestellen.
Am Boden könnte ich noch einen 140er verbauen, welcher die Festplatten kühlen würde, nur ich hab da ja nix^^
An den Seiten könnte ich 2x 140er verbauen, hab ja jetzt viele Lüfter hier rumliegen (5x CM 120-200mm + 2x 140mm Cryorig und einmal 140mm Macho Lüfter).
Bei mir müsste ein leichter Unterdruck herrschen, weil 3 blasen rein und 3 blasen raus, nur vor den 3 einblasenden sind noch Bonus-Staubfilter angebracht.
Habe alle Lüfter auf rund 6-700 RPM gestellt, was sehr sehr leise ist und super für die Temps ist (idle).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gute an den Lüftern ist, die sind absolut befreit von Nebengeräuschen, man vernimmt maximal ein leises Luftrauschen.
Die Grafikkarte bleibt auch bissl kühler so wie ich das sehe, dank dem Bodenlüfter, noch 2x 140er reinblasend an die Seite und es wäre perfekt, nur inwieweit die den Luftstrom stören  
Wird ja zu Verwirbelungen kommen, müsste ich mal testen das Ganze.

Edit: Die Anzeige für Fan 4 spinnt ein wenig beim Asus Tool, weil sah grad, dass oben im Bild 1400 RPM ausgelesen wurden, so schnell kann die gar nicht rotieren, oder so auch net 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Edit: Habe jetzt mal einen Primerun nachgestellt mit exakt den selben Settings, die ich vorher genutzt hatte.
Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ig-r1-universal-vs-macho-rev.html#post7037883

Meine CPU Package Temp hat sich also um satte 8°C verschlechtert mit den neuen Silent Wings, die Lautstärke hat sich jedoch sicherlich in etwa halbiert rein subjektiv betrachtet.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich ja nun durch die zusätzlich angebrachten Staubfilter einen Nachteil habe und beim alten Test waren auf dem Cryorig 3 Lüfter im Einsatz, 2x original Cryorig Lüfter und als dritten Lüfter der Macho Lüfter.
Die Cryorig Lüfter haben auf jeden Fall ordentlich Potential und eine stärkere Kühlleistung als die Silent Wings 2.
Ganz so happy bin ich mit dem Resultat nicht, hmmm wat nu? Iwo muss man halt den Preis für den leisen Betrieb zahlen, nehme ich mal an.
Werde gleich mal noch bissl rumhantieren und einiges abändern, mal sehen ob da noch was drin ist.

Aktuelles Resultat: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh crap Doppelpost, tut mir Leid, bin zu hohl um nen post zu editieren wie es scheint...

Edit2: 

Habe nun mal wieder was verändert und zwar den 3. CPU Lüfter (Macholüfter) wieder angeschlossen + den Cryorig als Seitenlüfter + den rechten Deckellüfter einsaugend installiert.
Luft raus befördern tun also nur die 3 CPU Lüfter + Heck + linker Deckellüfter.
In dieser Konstellation sollten deutliche Verwirbelungen entstanden sein, denn nun kollidieren oberer rechter Luftstrom mit dem unteren + den 2x Front + Seite 
Erinnert mich an https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyaLZHiJJnE, man sollte wohl auf ihn hören 

Die Temps haben sich jedoch bissl gebessert... Ob ich den einen Deckellüfter wieder umdrehen sollte?
Der Seitenlüfter muss übrigens auch erst die Strumpfhose überwinden...
Diese Strumpfhosengeschichte muss echt brutal den Luftstrom behindert, so dass bei zB 1000 RPM nur der Luftstrom von 500 RPM ohne den Stoff entsteht. (reine Schätzung) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 3:

Deckellüfter wieder beide ausblasend, sorgt für minimalste Verbesserungen.
Insgesamt brachte also der Seitenlüfter + 3. CPU Lüfter Minus 5°C.
Nichts desto trotz hatte ich vor den Silent Wings 3°C kühlere Temps, aber natürlich lauter damals.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Im Deckel reicht ein Lüfter (hintere Position). Die vorderen klauen eher dem CPU-Lüfter kalte Luft als warme abzutransportieren. Kann man zur Not auch erfühlen  
Deckellüfter als Intake ist noch schlimmer (wie du bereits festgestellt hast).

Wenn überhaupt einen Seitenlüfter, dann besser Exhaust statt Intake (kommt allerdings aufs Case an). Ich glaub beim CPU-Kühler ists (je nach Typ) fast egal ob 1, 2 oder 3 Lüfter. Temp.differenz sollte minimal sein.


Und klar: "Iwo muss man halt den Preis für den leisen Betrieb zahlen"
Also, jetzt mach nicht so ne Wissenschaft draus


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Habe noch einige Testergebnisse.

2 Seitenlüfter+Front+Boden reinsaugend,  Oben und Heck rausblasend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




All in Heck out:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seitenlüfter+ Heck raus,Rest rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seiten+Heck+Deckel raus. Front Boden rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ohne Seitenlüfter, 2xFront+Boden einsaugend, Rest raus, CPU jedoch mit 3. Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass man sich die Seitenlüfter sparen kann, es sei denn eure GPU kocht über. 
Was wirklich was aus macht ist der 3. CPU Lüfter, in der aktuellen Konstellation (letztes Bild), sind im Vergleich zu nur 2 CPU Lüftern 5°C Differenz.
Hab den dicken Cryorig Lüfter in die Mitte gesetzt, umschlungen von 2 Silent Wings.
Ein finaler Test steht noch an und zwar wie das Ganze aussieht, wenn ich den Bodenlüfter als CPU Lüfter nutze und den Cryorig Lüfter wieder raushaue. 
Teste mal einen Run ohne Bodenlüfter eben, mal sehen wie es aussieht.

Edit:

Der Bodenlüfter bringt schon bissl was (2°C), bringt jedoch auch der GPU einiges, bleibt also drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CapitanJack (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Hi

Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit.

Vorne rein + Boden rein + Deckel raus + Hinten Raus ist das beste.

Die Seitenlüfter sind unnötig.


Grüßle


----------



## Duvar (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Hab den 3. Lüfter (Cryorig Lüfter) wieder entfernt, also nun 2 auf der CPU und Bodenlüfter habe ich mal drin gelassen, anstatt den als 3. CPU Lüfter zu nutzen.
Die Staubfilter (Strumpfhöschen), habe ich ja wieder entfernt, hätte ich auch dran lassen können, da nur 1°C bessere Temps nun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na Capitan, wenn dann muss ich das selber alles testen um auch ruhig schlafen zu können 

Teste eben noch ohne Bodenfan und mal sehen wie sich der fehlende 3. CPU Lüfter sich auswirkt.


Resultat ohne Bodenfan und ohne 3. CPU Lüfter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bzgl der CPU Temps kann man sich den Bodenlüfter wohl auch sparen in dieser Konstellation an Lüftern (2x Front rein, 2xDeckel raus+1xHeck raus)
Wie sich der Bodenlüfter bei der GPU genau auswirkt muss ich noch genauer abchecken.

Bzgl der GPU Temp/Lautstärke... bringt der Bodenlüfter auch nix, zumindest nicht bei mir, ok 1°C kühlere VRM Temps bringt es...
Bei all diesen extrem belastenden Tests (Prime 95 Version 27.9 und Furmark), ist man wohl iwo am Limit mit diesen Lüftern 

Hier die Bilder zuerst mit Bodenlüfter und danach ohne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allen Dingen fördert der Bodenlüfter wohl mehr Staub rein als Lüfter, die andere Positionen besetzen.
Hmm da muss ich mir noch was überlegen...

Edit: Bodenlüfter entfernt und zum Seitenlüfter umfunktioniert, exakt selbes Resultat. (Grafikkarte läuft übrigens @ stock)
Bringt komischerweise auch Zero!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:

Habe mittlerweile den dritten Silent Wing an den CPU Kühler angebracht. Dies bringt wohl in meinem Fall am meisten.
Finale Konfig:

2x 120mm Noiseblocker vorne
2x 140mm Silent Wings 2 Deckel
1x 140mm SW2 Heck
3x 140mm SW2 CPU Kühler

Nun höre ich auch minimalst meine 290 TriX raus, aber nur wenn ich mich dem Gehäuse deutlich nähere mit dem Ohr.
Hoffe demnächst kommen richtig geile Karten mit Power raus, die auch sehr leise agieren (idle/Last) .
Merkwürdig, dass in den 2 Tests die hier verlinkt wurden, deutliche Temperaturdifferenzen zu verzeichnen waren, als man Boden/Seitenlüfter verbaut hatte.
Konnte dies ja nicht wirklich bestätigen, ob dies am Stormtrooper Gehäuse liegt oder an Prime 27.9/Furmark, oder an der Laufzeit der Tests?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Kommt darauf an, wie lange Du dass hast laufen lassen.


----------



## santos (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

was passt denn bei Dir nicht? Lüfter laufen auf volle Leistung?  Alles SW2 bis auf die Noise?
Habe meine SW 2  raus genommen und durch andere ersetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Gehäuselüfter optimal anordnen für beste Temperaturen*

Prime habe ich Time to run each FFT... auf 1 gestellt und Memory auf 5000 und ca 15 min laufen lassen immer.
Furmark habe ich immer jeweils nach 6 Minuten abgebrochen den 15 Min Benchmark, da sich da die Temp ab da so gut wie nicht mehr ändert.
Gehäuse wurde natürlich aufgeheizt, denn da liefen ja teilweise mehrere Tests direkt hintereinander.

Passt schon alles, relativ lautlos das Ganze, nur war ich enttäuscht/verwundert, dass ein Boden/Seitenlüfter Null Effekt hatte in meinen Testreihen. Hatte da mehr von erwartet.
Selbst 2x 140mm Seitenlüfter+ Bodenlüfter und halt der ganze Rest brachten keinen weiteren Tempvorteil.
Glaub brauche Delta Lüfter 
Die leisen Lüfter haben halt keine Power, zum warme Luft raustransportieren reicht es, für stärkere Kühlleistungen wohl nicht, erklärt auch, dass viele mit vorne rein, hinten raus  bzw relativ wenigen Lüftern zufrieden sind.
Wo da wohl genau der sweet spot liegt bzgl der Lüfteranzahl/Lüfterspeed/Lautstärke?


----------

